# What Hogwarts house do you belong to?



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I got Ravenclaw on Pottermore.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I got Ravenclaw, which makes sense suggesting that Luna who is an INFP is also in Ravenclaw.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Ravenclaw, but sometimes I get Gryffindor and Slytherin on tests.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

I'm a Ravenclaw with some Slytherin qualities here and there. My wand is made out of hawthorn with unicorn core and is 10 3/4 inches long. The description fits actually pretty well 

Most INxPs I've seen so far seem to be Ravenclaws. I think that kinda fits since Ravenclaw is all about individuality and appreciating new ways of seeing and understanding things. Many of them are rather introverted, with their nose stuck in a book or spending their whole day thinking about something.
I see ENxPs rather in Gryffindor and Hufflepuff (for example, the Weasley twins are probably ENTPs, Tonks is an ENFP). Well, every type can be in any house of course. It's a lot about values, actually. Based on the description of each house though I'd say that most introverts are found in Slytherin or Ravenclaw and most extroverts in Gryffindor or Hufflepuff.

EDIT: When Pottermore came out I actually figured out everything about the wand selection. So if anyone is interested in it, here you go.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Hufflepuff with some tendencies to every house...


----------



## Lylias (Jun 4, 2015)

Pottermore sorted me in Slytherin. Which I totally don't mind. I'm a Slytherclaw. It was either Slytherin or Ravenclaw, so...

As for the wand: Alder wood with a Dragon core, 12 3/4 and surprisingly swishy.


----------



## ItGoesUp (Jun 4, 2015)

Definitely Slytherin. INFJ here btw. Though, I'd be like a double agent when crap started to go down. Severus Snape ftw!


----------



## raminan (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sure I got Ravenclaw when Pottermore was a thing but I just tested again and got Slytherin.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Whoa whoa... I've read the books long time ago and I don't remember much. I thought Ravenclaw is for those smart but socially awkward people, hehe... I'd actually hate to be 'involved in everything'.


That's how I've understood it, as well. Plus, whatever positive spin they try to put on it, Slytherin is regularly associated with rich snobs, bullies and racist assholes. It's the Cobra Kai of wizarding houses.






In theory, it shouldn't be like that at all. Being ambitious doesn't automatically make you a jerk or a bully. But that's the way they were written by the author, outside of a small handful of cases, and I'm inclined to believe what the author shows rather than what the author tells.

Point here is: as depicted by the author, I'd prefer to give Slytherin a big berth and associate with Ravenclaw instead.


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

Ravenclaw


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm a Slytherin, but Ravenclaw is a close second.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure, but I know I'm _not Slytherin_. Probably Gryffindor. Although I tested as Ravenclaw. And my preferred is Hufflepuff.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

The test in Pottermore is pretty shitty. In the first time I took it I got Hufflepuff, then I took the test again with other account, and I got Slytherin.
I'm definitely Ravenclaw tho.


----------



## DisneyKitten (Jun 14, 2015)

INFP and proud Ravenclaw. I love seeing the correlations between types and houses, although not everyone is stereotypical to type or house. I have a good INTJ friend who's all out Gryffindor. It all depends on the person, ultimately, and what they value. Although I'd love to see an INTP in anything but Ravenclaw and how that would even work, lol.


----------



## WaterEarthFireAir (May 16, 2015)

I got Slytherin on Pottermore, mostly because I chose water-based answers. O.O I think I'm more Ravenclaw than anything, but I've gotten all four houses on various quizzes. I think I need some kind of Hufflepuff sub-section that's like, "I'm nice, but I'm also smart and strong and main-character worthy." XD


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and I got Slytherin on Pottermore. I was hoping for Ravenclaw, but Slytherin's cool; it's not Hufflepuff.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

Slytherin sometimes, Ravenclaw others. Thus Slytherclaw.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I did Pottermore and got Ravenclaw.


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

Did Pottermore and got Hufflepuff, which is actually a pretty good fit  Ravenclaw would work too, though. Am an ENFP scientist/mathematician.


----------



## jupitersparrow (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm kinda having a problem, kinda like Harry had when he put on the Sorting Hat. I could do very well in both Slytherin and Gryffindor. So I'm still not 100% sure. I'll just say I'm a proud Slytherin.


----------

